# Ratings in the new app



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

I gave up caring about my rating long ago however, I did notice in the new app, my ratings never update. I’ve had the same number of ratings per star and I’ve done 50-60 trips since I updated. 

Anyone else?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Your last 50-60 ratings going against 5.0 ratings... that would b my guess


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Same with me. Can't get an answer from Uber. Big surprise there, huh ?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

KurtRussell said:


> Anyone else?


Same. It should start updating soon though. The less you care, the better.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Same. It should start updating soon though. The less you care, the better.


 Truer words were never spoken. I think I'm done.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Mine still hasn't updated now for two weeks. Uber says they will look into it. Yea, right.


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

Mine is still the same for a month


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

If you get a 5 star, then an old 5star gets deleted, so your ratings won’t change, you will only notice a change in your ratings if you get a rating lower than a 5star, your rating will drop, or if you get a 5star and lose a older lower star, then your rating will go up, 

Ratings are on your last 500trips, not your lifetime trips, I notice my ratings change once a month, I fluctuate between 4.95 and 4.97


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

Classified said:


> If you get a 5 star, then an old 5star gets deleted, so your ratings won't change, you will only notice a change in your ratings if you get a rating lower than a 5star, your rating will drop, or if you get a 5star and lose a older lower star, then your rating will go up,
> 
> Ratings are on your last 500trips, not your lifetime trips, I notice my ratings change once a month, I fluctuate between 4.95 and 4.97


Yes, but it doesn't indicate any change at all with the star rating. Before, they would show up instantly. It should show at least another 20 5 stars. Uber has acknowledged something is wrong but of course, they have no clue on how to fix it.


----------



## KurtRussell (Feb 27, 2018)

There’s defiantly something wrong in the app.


----------



## TForan (Sep 10, 2018)

I don't mean the overall rating , which I realize won't change much. The 1-5 stars is what I talking about.


----------

